# Your city's companies



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

I think this has been done before...but there's no way I'd be able to find it! Anyway, list your city's (or your favorite city's) largest companies or the ones that you find most interesting. Feel free to include the metropolitan area.

I'll start with my favorite city:

*Chicago*

*Motorola*









*Boeing*









*McDonald's*









*Harpo--Oprah's company* 









*Sears*









*Walgreens*










I'm missing a ton, but I think these are probably the most well-known. I think


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

Some of London's big companies:

HSBC
BP
Shell (not sure if it's headquartered in london or NL)
Standard Chartered
Glaxosmithkline
Aviva
British Airways
BT Group


----------



## ElRegio (Apr 2, 2003)

In Monterrey

CEMEX









Vitro









Cuauhtemoc-Moctezuma




























OXXO









Gruma


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

pottebaum, you forgot many:


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

Minneapolis:

































idk theres more


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

Miami Metro's (South Florida) Biggest:

In and Out of Fortune 500 (some years they make it some years they don't)
Burger King (yummy)
Lennar (huge home building developer)
Related Group (huge highrise developer)
Florida Power & Light (Utilities)
Ryder Systems 
Carnival Cruiselines
Royal Carribean Cruises

Other Biggies:
Codina Group (developers)
Bank Atlantic
Citrix Systems
ANC Rental (Alamo, National....car rentals)
Office Depot (retail)
AutoNation (nationwide car dealer)
Republic Services
Brandsmart USA (retail)
Panamerican Beverages
Spanish Broadcasting System (spanish TV stations)
Blockbuster Videos (now owned by Viacomm I think)
Benihana Restaurants
Tony Romas Restaurants
Del Monte (foods)
Sports Authority (athletic wear)
Ivax (pharmaceuticals)
Claire's (Jewelry retailer)
Mayors Jewelers
Elizabeth Arden 
Perry Elliss
Seminole Tribe of Florida (Casinos)


----------



## crazyjoeda (Sep 10, 2004)

*Vancouver*








EA is not based here but has 2 studios in Greater Vancouver one of them is their largest, they have a special website devoted to it http://eacanada.ea.com









Huge studio, behinde many films most noteably Fahrenheit 911.









The largest fuel cell developer in North America if not the world.









The leading provider of graphic communications solutions worldwide.









One of North Americas largest natural gas companies with a huge network of pipelines across the continent.









Western Canada's largest phone company.

Other companies include
Harmony Airlines
VanCity Bank
Air Canada's Pacific Hub

There are alot more but I cant think of them all the top ones with the logos are my favorite


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

*Madrid*

telefonica










repsol YPF










BSCH










BBVA











IBERIA 











El corte ingles










Endesa










Sacyr Vallehermoso


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

Some of the companies in Los Angeles area are:









Fox Sports









20th Century Fox









Herbalife









Univision









Northrop Grumman 









Guess









Paramount Pictures









KB Home









Academy of Motion Pictures Arts and Sciences 









Hilton Hotels









The Walt Disney Company









Warner Bros.









Sony Pictures (owners of columbia-tristar)









DirecTV









Mettel









Unocal









Dreamworks









Belkin









RAND









Activision









EA's Los Angeles Studio, EALA


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

Munich... BMW  

also Dubai-Emirates Airline.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Greater Toronto Area

Northern Telecom (Nortel)
ATI (Graphics chip maker)
Research in Motion (RIM)
Scotiabank
Bank of Montreal
Canadian Imperial Bank of Commerce
Toronto Dominion Bank
Manulife Financial
Four Seasons


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Miller Beer products


World famous Harley Davidson motorcycles


Americas greatest locks


GE Healthcare...futuristic new healthcare stuff


clothes retailer Kohls


----------



## JARdan (Aug 21, 2004)

Irving Oil Limited: One of the richest families in Canada. One asset is an oil refinery producing 250 000bpd exported all over the maritimes and new england. Their new gas station look is the "Blue Canoe"









McCain: Ok yeah... It's actually Florencville, NB... but that's only 2 hours north of here


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Careful, with Greater Toronto, the Big 5 banks (you also forgot Royal Bank) have most of their operations based in Toronto, but with the exception of TD Canada Trust and Scotiabank, are officially HQ'd in Montreal (partly/mostly due to politics).


----------



## .affed (Aug 19, 2005)

willo said:


> *Madrid*
> 
> Inditex


Bullshit... Inditex is based in A Corunha.


----------



## .affed (Aug 19, 2005)

Montréal

Bank of Montréal - Financial










Royal Bank of Canada - Financial










Bombardier - Transportation Equipment










Bell Canada - Telecommunications










Quebecor - Paper, Printing and Communications










Molson - Breweries










...and many more.


----------



## Boris550 (Sep 21, 2004)

Calgary, AB

I'll just put a few of ours...

Some of our energy companies:




















































Communications:









Commercial Airlines:









Rail:









National Sporting goods retailer:









EDIT: Forgot about PetroKazakhstan. I should also mention that we have many of the regional headquarters for most Canadian banks, as well as Shell Canada and other oil companies...


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

.affed said:


> Bullshit... Inditex is based in A Corunha.


ok, it have been have replaced by iberdrola


----------



## partybits (Apr 29, 2005)

Skybean said:


> Greater Toronto Area
> 
> Northern Telecom (Nortel)
> ATI (Graphics chip maker)
> ...



Add Magna International to that list. Is'nt BCE also located here too?


----------



## mikep (Apr 7, 2005)

partybits said:


> Add Magna International to that list. Is'nt BCE also located here too?


I think Rogers is also HQ in Toronto? and also Globe and Mail, CBC, Hudsons Bay Company


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Verizon Wireless is owned 40% by Vodaphone, the rest is held by Verizon, I believe.


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

bnmaddict said:


> Perhaps, but who cares about the number of fixed lines (29 millions for BT)?
> 
> France telecom is bigger than BT and Vodafone, by assets, profits, number of employees and pretty everything.
> 
> Just in the UK, France Telecom has Orange (45 millions mobile phone lines worldwide, #1 in the UK and #3 in the world), Wanadoo (#1 Internet portal and service provider in the UK), Equant (leader in global IP and data services for multinational businesses, with 300 clients in the UK), etc...


Are you sure Orange are #1 in the UK? That would suprise me.


----------



## EarlyBird (Oct 2, 2004)

JDRS said:


> Are you sure Orange are #1 in the UK? That would suprise me.


No, they're third in the UK behind Vodafone and O2. In the world they're at number 5 behind Vodafone, NTT DoCoMo (I think that's what they're called), Cingular and Verizon.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Vodaphone is HUGE. Biggest telecoms company in the world and they are an English company.


----------



## tayser (Sep 11, 2002)

EarlyBird said:


> Indeed, the second largest Royal Bank of Scotland (world's third or fourth largest bank) facility in the world is in Manchester (Spinningfields), BT (world's largest telecoms company) has it's second international exchange in Manchester (one of two in the UK) and the BBC (world's largest broadcaster) has created a massive media campus in Manchester when we were already their second largest base. Between them they employ some 17,000 people in Manchester and some 280,000 people worldwide.


RBS is headquartered in Edinburgh, the UK's second city, last time I checked, Edinburgh and Manchester are in the same flipping country.

Regional HQs of offshore multi-nationals, not ones which have a registered address in the same country.

:|


----------



## bnmaddict (Jan 6, 2005)

Sitback said:


> Vodaphone is HUGE. Biggest telecoms company in the world and they are an English company.





EarlyBird said:


> :rofl: Vodafone is *the* world's largest company in the telecommunications sector in terms of profits, turnover and market capitalisation!


... Vodafone has total revenues of 62 billions and *loss of 13 billions* for 2005. That's what says Fortune 500 (link )

- Nippon Telegraph & Telephone has revenues of 100 billions with profits of 6.6 billions

- Deutsche Telecom has revenues of 72 billions with profits of 5.7 billions

- France Telecom has revenues of 58 billions (64 billions on Fortune's site) with profits of 3.5 billions

You're blind. As always... Or will you say that Fortune is not a trustable source??? 

Let's try with Forbes site:

On the Forbes 2000 list, Nippon Tel & Tel is ranked 33, France Telecom is 36, Deutsche Telekom is 60 and Vodafone is 377 (with their 16 billions loss!): link


----------



## Citystyle (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## SUNNI (Sep 20, 2002)

pottebaum said:


> Verizon is, isn't it?


if im not mistaken, Verizon is for The American contient only? and they mostly deal with CDMA network right? but Vodafone is world wide 41 countries..


----------



## SUNNI (Sep 20, 2002)

even if Vodafone has the most users world wide regardless of who has the highest net income..


----------



## SUNNI (Sep 20, 2002)

spyguy999 said:


> Doesn't Vodaphone have a stake in Verizon?


correct me if im wrong, but its about 40%


----------



## Onur (Dec 2, 2004)

ANTALYA...
Yörükoğlu(Dairy)
Kadıahmetoğulları(Road construction)
Eyilik(Broadcasting)
ADO(Cement, Window)
Makro(Local Shopping)


----------



## JBOB (Aug 26, 2005)

Philadelphia

Comcast - Worlds Largest Cable Provider
Adelphia - U.S.A 5th Largest Cable Provider
Sunoco, INC - Energy Company (Gas and Chemicals)
Pennco - Oil Company
Penn Tank Lines - Petroleum Transportation
U.S. Mint - Philadelphia
Pep Boys - Nations Largest Auto Parts Store
Cigna - Insurance Company

Wilmington, DE 20 miles from Philly
MBNA Corporation
Chase Card Services (part of JP Morgan Chase & Co., formerly Bank One / First USA) 
Juniper Bank
Dupont

Camden, NJ 1 mile from Philly
Campbell Soup - Worlds Largest Soup Maker..
Burlington Coat Factory


----------



## The Chemist (Feb 19, 2003)

Calgary has already been done, but:










Canada's most valuable company, with C$550 billion in market capitalization. EnCana is also the largest natural gas producer in North America (if not the world) and is the largest independent oil/gas company in the world.


----------



## EarlyBird (Oct 2, 2004)

tayser said:


> RBS is headquartered in Edinburgh, the UK's second city, last time I checked, Edinburgh and Manchester are in the same flipping country.


Actually, RBS is headquartered in London. It's the RBS group that is headquartered in Edinburgh. No, Edinburgh is in Scotland and Manchester is England. Not the same country at all.Maybe you need to take more geography lessons. Also, Manchester is more than twice the size of Edinburgh. Finally, RBS's facility in Manchester is actually larger than the one it has in Edinburgh!



tayser said:


> Regional HQs of offshore multi-nationals, not ones which have a registered address in the same country.
> 
> :|


There is no rule that says that. Manchester's facility is their second management base outside London (with Edinburgh only having the registered office address and barely any back-room functions). It is the office covering the north of England, an area with a population roughly the same as that of Australia.


----------



## EarlyBird (Oct 2, 2004)

bnmaddict said:


> ... Vodafone has total revenues of 62 billions and *loss of 13 billions* for 2005. That's what says Fortune 500 (link )
> 
> - Nippon Telegraph & Telephone has revenues of 100 billions with profits of 6.6 billions
> 
> ...


It's quite simple. In fact I think it's so simple even you should be able to get your head around it. All the ones you just mentioned are also *service providers*. For a comparison of the telecommunications offerings you have to ignore this wing of the companies. You must compare only the telecoms part, i.e. the line operations. BTW, you do realise the Vodafone "loss" is simply because they paid $18 billion for a handful of companies to expand their offering, right?

Jesus, it's like teaching a chimp! Such basic mistakes.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

EarlyBird said:


> It's quite simple. In fact I think it's so simple even you should be able to get your head around it. All the ones you just mentioned are also *service providers*. For a comparison of the telecommunications offerings you have to ignore this wing of the companies. You must compare only the telecoms part, i.e. the line operations. BTW, you do realise the Vodafone "loss" is simply because they paid $18 billion for a handful of companies to expand their offering, right?
> 
> Jesus, it's like teaching a chimp! Such basic mistakes.


Clutching at straws EB?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Hong Kong based companies

Amoy Food Limited








Asia Television Ltd (ATV)








Café de Coral








Cheung Kong (Holdings) Limited








China Light and Power








Chinachem Group








City Telecom (H.K.) Limited (owner of Hong Kong Broadband Network Limited)
Commercial Radio
Dairy Farm International Holdings Ltd
Emperor Entertainment Group
Esprit Holdings
Full Nice Handbag Co
Gammon Construction








Giordano International Ltd
Global China Group Holdings Limited
Golden Harvest
Great Power
Green Island Cement
Group Sense PDA
HKR International Limited








Hongkong Electric








Hongkong Post








Hong Kong and China Gas Company Ltd (Towngas)
Hong Kong Cable Television Limited
Hong Kong Link
Hopewell Highway Infrastructure Ltd
Hopewell Holdings Ltd








Hutchison Whampoa








Jardine Matheson Limited
Kinex Enterprises Ltd.
Mei Ah Films Production Company Limited








MTR Corporation








New World Development Co. Ltd.
Next Media Limited
Pacific Century Cyberworks (managed by Richard Li)
RoadShow








RTHK
South China Morning Post








Shanghai Tang (clothing)
Shaw Studio
Star Group Limited (part of News Corporation)
Sun Hung Kai








Swire (owner of Cathay Pacific)








Television Broadcasts Limited (owner of TV channel TVB)
TOM group
Tom.com Limited
Tommy Hilfiger Inc.








Tom Lee Music








Vitasoy International Holdings Limited








VTech


----------



## IshikawajimaHarima (Aug 3, 2005)

My homecity has these, as far as I can post.


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

IshikawajimaHarima said:


> My homecity has these, as far as I can post.



FUJIFILM AND SONY!!! Your city must DIE!!!!!!!


----------

